# Forum Downtime Wednesday Oct 7th 10 PM



## Janet H (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Folks - We are going to be doing some server maintenance on Wednesday October 7th and expect to be offline for about an hour beginning about 10 PM Eastern time.   Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Janet, and for all you do to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll be at work...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks, Janet.


----------

